# Help Identify This Hood Tach?



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

This hood tach came with the stash of parts I received when I purchased my 67 GTO. The car was not equipt with a hood tach but I know at one point the guy also owned a 71 GTO. I am trying to figure out what the actual application of this hood tach is. I was hoping someone here might be able to help out. The housing appears to be brand new and has a GM number cast into it. The tach itself appears used as you can see it has blue paint overspray on it and the harness has some weathering to it. Any help would be appreciated.

































Michael


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Part number 6468394 does appear to be for a 67 GTO
Part number 6468375 is for a 67 Firebird.


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks. I have a GM parts book but it is a bit of a head scratcher when it comes to hood mounted tacometers. The GM Pontiac parts book listing has no hood tachs listed for anything before 1968 under group number 9.750 and even then it only lists parts of the tach such as the glass the fiberglass housing or wiring harness. The parts book listing for the housing is listed as 6469017 and it is listed as fitting both the GTO and the Firebird 68-70. 
Could it be the hood tach for the 67 model was an RPO dealer installed option only? I have come across similar listing in the parts book like the rare map lamp option. My car has them but in the parts book the only serviceable parts of the lamp are the switch, lens and bulb.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

The hood mounted tachometer was a new option for the 1967 GTO ($84)


MFS Performance lists the part number for the 67 and early 68 as

6469012-H

1967 Pontiac Hood Tach 5000 Redline [67TACH-106] - $225.00 : MFS Performance, Pontiac Parts, Posters, Polish,& more


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Another vote for '67.

A Used 1967 Pontiac Especially GTO/Tempest/Lemans With A V8 Engine Hood Tach for sale - Collectorcarsforsale.com


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

kilkm68 said:


> The hood mounted tachometer was a new option for the 1967 GTO ($84)
> 
> 
> MFS Performance lists the part number for the 67 and early 68 as
> ...


That is a good link there. It goes into good detail about all of the differences between the tachometers. Very good info thanks!


----------

